# Sunken Stomachs



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

So I've tried searching this around a bit and not figuring out exactly what I need to do. I went on vacation a couple weekends ago for 2 days and came back to see my smallest yellow lab had a pretty bad sunken belly. He/She seems to have an interest in the food but then spits it out and grabs it again and keeps repeating. At first I thought maybe he/she just hasn't been eating as it had been a couple days since they were last fed. Today I now noticed that one of my red zebras and another yellow lab are starting to look underfed. I'm guessing this has to be a parasite affecting them? My ammonia and nitrite are 0 while my nitrates are somewhere in the range of 20-40. I can't get lower than that because my tap water is that bad.

In my tank I have:
5 yellow labs
5 red zebras
4 upside down catfish
2 auratus
2 brichardi
2 kenyi

I did get some metronidazole and have been trying to soak it with some NLS pellets over the past couple days but I don't know how well that is working. I'm guessing I need something that I can put in my entire tank? What are your suggestions of what I should do? Thank you for any help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they are eating it's not bloat so metronidazole may not work. Are the feces thick and food colored or thready and clear/white?

What are the dimensions of your tank? With 2 of the auratus and kenyi you are likely to have some aggression issues.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

So far it only seems the little yellow lab is not eating or eating very little. The rest all eat what I give them. Some of the fish do have stringy white looking feces so I did figure it had to be a parasite of some sort.

I have a 75G tank so is that 48 long by 20 deep? I've never actually measured it. The Kenyi's and auratus don't seem to be very mean yet. I do have a male yellow lab and a red zebra that like to chase everyone around though.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You could try a treatment of PraziPro.
What are you feeding and how often?


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is that something that I treat the entire tank with? I feed them new life spectrum cichlid formula once a day. I try to feed what they can eat in about 2 minutes or so. Then on Saturdays I don't feed them.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can treat the whole tank, yes.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

GTZ said:


> You can treat the whole tank, yes.


Great, I bought some and just poured it in this morning. We will see how well it works. Thank you.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

So after two weeks I still have concern with the little runt. He doesn't seem to have gotten better. The rest of the tank seems to all be fine. I've dosed the tank after significant water changes twice now. The little guy eats everyday when I feed them but his stomach still looks really bad. Are there any other options to help him or do I just have to see if he survives?










In other news... One of my yellow labs is holding. I'm excited. :dancing:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to switch meds if you're not seeing results. Treat in a separate tank with Tetra Parasite Guard. Dose according to directions, however, take about an eighth of a tablet from the regular water dose and crush into a powder, add warm water, mix, then add a few days' worth of pellets into the water and mix quickly for a few seconds, then spread thin. Don't mix too long or the pellets will turn to mush. Let sit overnight or longer. Mix when dry and feed these for a few days. Once the treatment period is over, continue feeding regular food in the hospital tank for a further 5-7 days before returning the fish to the main tank. During a water change is best so the fish isn't easily singled out for harassment.
Keep an eye on water parameters while treating. Monitor for normal bowel movements while treating.


----------



## ScoobyDoo27 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I do not have another tank. Do you have any recommendations? What size? And hopefully something fairly cheap.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A 10 gallon would do fine. Depeding on the species you keep, a 20 long is better but a 10 gallon is good for a single mbuna.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

As Iggy suggested, a 10g is sufficient. As far as filtration goes, Tetra make some inexpensive power filters. Use some media from your main filter along with whatever the new filter comes with, but don't use carbon if it comes with it. This will filter out meds from the water. You'll need a heater as well, 50w should suffice. Lighting is optional as is substrate, although I prefer no substrate as it's easier to clean and see poop.
Coincidentally, I'll be treating a couple of white labs for this starting tomorrow.


----------

